# the darn thing landed on me!!!!!



## dannylightning (Sep 19, 2014)

brave little guy,  i held my hand out and held the camera on my shoulder with the other hand.

flickr photos don't work any more i guess.


----------



## dannylightning (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## tirediron (Sep 19, 2014)

Cool!


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 19, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## NancyMoranG (Sep 19, 2014)

Looks like a winning hand tattoo?
Cool bird. Do you have a park nearby that he would have learned to overcome his natural fear of humans?


----------



## Designer (Sep 19, 2014)

Awfully large food for such a little bird!


----------



## Designer (Sep 19, 2014)

Hey!  I hear 480sparky is looking for an avian companion.


----------



## dannylightning (Sep 19, 2014)

480sparky,  is that person from akron ohio.

yeah the bird was at a place called the nature realm,  its a big state park.   people probably feed the animals all the time.   i saw a squirrel that was following a lady and her son around,   i found them again a hour later and the squirrel was still hanging out with them.    '

after the bird got the food it would fly in the bush and bash the seed against something hard to open the seed,  than it came back for more a few times.


----------



## dannylightning (Sep 19, 2014)

here are a few more descent shots i got today.


----------



## pjaye (Sep 19, 2014)

We do this all the time.  Love chickadees. they will sometimes buzz your head if you don't feed them. We always have sunflower seeds in our bags. 

Nice shots.


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 19, 2014)

Very cool.


----------



## dannylightning (Sep 19, 2014)

there were allot of those little birds flying around there,   lots of titmouses,  i think one of those landed on me as well.    that was the fist time i ever had a wild bird land on me.


----------



## baturn (Sep 19, 2014)

Very nice! And the last one is the 1st time I've ever seen a nuthatch on the ground.


----------



## Hunter58 (Sep 20, 2014)

Very cool.  I've gotten very close to the Chickadees in my backyard, I haven't tried to hand feed them yet.


----------



## dannylightning (Sep 20, 2014)

i was actually going to ask what that last bird was,    i don't know much about birds but there are quite a few places around here.    that nut hatch hopped around on the ground for about a minute,  i got 2 good shots of it the rest were blurry because it would not set still and my camera obviously was not set up right.

cant hurt to try and feed the chickadees,    you need to hold your hand out pretty flat and wait,  if guess if your hand its cupped they wont come,    shortly before it came i would hear it  and than it started flying from bush to bush in front of and behind me,  than he came over   and got some seeds,  went back in the bush hopped around and came back.  the lady said to stand right next to a bush or it wont be east to get one to land on you.      i did not need to hold perfectly still but if it were in my yard i probably would,  these birds here are probably used to being fed by people.    i just held my hand still while i was talking to a lady and her kid that i ran into,  all 3 of us were trying to feed the birds,  she gave me the seeds,  i guess they like oiled sunflower seeds,  i hear most birds like those.    i took some regular sun flower seeds from my moms house,  she has a pet bird and the lady gave me a few of the other ones and said they would work better,    she said he had  a cardinal land on her hand it it stayed on her hand for a while instead of only a few seconds at a time for the chickadees and the titmouse that she usually gets.          so stand still next to a bush or a tree and try to keep your hand flat when you want to feed them.

i took several shots of this super cool wood pecker. i guess it was a downy wood pecker,  but they were all so blurry.  my shutter speed was to slow and it never stopped moving
there were allot of birds i have never seen before at this place.   most of them i saw in a tree and they hopped from branch to brand and i could not get a good shot.    this was the first time i ever tried to photograph small birds that moved around like this.   and i had to scrap allot of shots because i should have used a faster shutter speed or my zoom just did not reach close enough,       in the past i always shot bigger birds at the lake that are either flying slowly or setting around and shutter speed was not so much of a issue    or when i lived in Tennessee i got humming birds a few times  but that was a long time ago.     bu these little birds never set still,   they hop from branch to branch and their head never stops moving.


----------



## AlanKlein (Sep 20, 2014)

Well, not exactly a cute chickadee. Mealtime | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## dannylightning (Sep 20, 2014)

a sky rat lol..    when i lived in phoenix AZ those things were everywhere and they crapped all over everything,     my apartment had a deck and i had to go out a few times a week with hot water and a scrub brush to get rid of all the poop.   most businesses had stuff all over the place to try and keep them off the roofs and what not.    i never had anything against pigeons till i lived there haah     

but if one landed one me that would still be pretty cool,   nice pic.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Sep 20, 2014)

AlanKlein said:


> Well, not exactly a cute chickadee. Mealtime | Flickr - Photo Sharing!



   

lol more pigeons. there were TONS of them at this park.. all clearly well aware that all these humans were really just feeding machines. they wouldn't land on my now 2 year old at all but grandpa was quite the perch. lol


----------



## dannylightning (Sep 20, 2014)

i went back today and took my mom,  she got a good one


----------



## frommrstomommy (Sep 20, 2014)

look at her, she is thrilled to bits! that is too cool.


----------



## dannylightning (Sep 20, 2014)

yeah, she had a really good time.  that bird stayed on her hand and ate for probably a good minute before it took off.


----------



## dannylightning (Sep 21, 2014)

a few more i got yesterday


----------



## Derrel (Sep 21, 2014)

camp robber bird of Ohio - Google Search

Quite a few species of birds turn into "camp robbers"...we have a species here in the west that is commonly called a Camp Robber...they are sooooooo into human provided food! They willingly land on your hands or shoulders or tables, asking for handouts. In high-mountain camping scenarios, if you don;t cover your food, they will fly right down and take as much as they can if the food is left unattended for a minute or more.


----------



## JustJazzie (Sep 21, 2014)

Who knew there were so many brave little birdies in the world!! Amazing!


----------



## dannylightning (Sep 21, 2014)

i guess most animals,  if the get accustomed to being around humans all the time loose their fear.

i remember going to a place in Florida called bok towers when i was a kid,   people feed the animals there all the time,  i set down and a couple of different squirrels crawled up the back of my shirt and got up on my shoulder to get some food.  i remember the little claws did not feel that pleasant as they climbed up.


----------

